# Food Safety Modernization Act



## ksalvagno (Sep 23, 2013)

Just got done with a webinar on the rules for FSMA through the FDA. The rules are still in proposal. You can comment on them till November 15th. You can read more here: http://sustainableagriculture.net/fsma/speak-out-today/

If you are part of a CSA or sell at a Farmer's market or make products and sell them, you may want to read through all this and comment. While it may not affect the super super small guy, if terms and rules are not defined clearly, it may eventually affect you. As a consumer, this is just going to raise food prices through the roof.

To read more about it go to the National Sustainable Agriculture Coalition (link above) site.


----------



## elevan (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting this ksalvagno!


----------

